# I need some quick help with these knives. I'm in a new world here.



## Search (Mar 7, 2009)

I've never owned a quality knife that work didn't supply or I didn't find in the shop from ten years ago.

I want to EDC one but I want top quality. I'll spend the money because it's a one time thing (until it breaks that is).

I have no clue what companies make good knives, nor do I know how long these knives stay sharp so I have a few questions that I haven't found on here or elsewhere.

I have narrowed it down to a couple of selections from Benchmade and SOG.

Now I've never even held a quality knife so I really don't know how sharp these things are. 

I don't know how durable these are. Can they take some wear and tear without needing to be sharpened or replaced all the time?

Those really are my only to questions. How sharp and how strong.

I'm not looking for anyone to tell me exactly which I should choose, I just want to know if they are sharp, going to work and last a while, and if they are worth my money.

Here is what I've narrowed it down to. *Remember, I'm a knife newb so anything you guys can tell me is going to help a lot.*

SOG:
http://sogknives.com/store/ST-02.htmlhttp://sogknives.com/store/TF-7.html

Benchmade:
http://www.benchmade.com/products/product_detail.aspx?model=580


----------



## carrot (Mar 7, 2009)

A good knife will last a lifetime, more, even, if you take good care of it (no prying, driving screws, etc).

AUS8 is softer than 154CM. Just because it's a good knife doesn't mean you don't have to sharpen it. It will obviously hold better than really cheap knives, however.

I like Spyderco, Kershaw, and Benchmade. SOG makes decent knives but has a very small selection by comparison.


----------



## Anglepoise (Mar 7, 2009)

Part of the joy of owning and using a fine blade is being able to maintain 
(sharpen) it yourself. No matter how tough the blade is, it will require sharpening from time to time. As an example,just cutting up cardboard boxes will blunt even the finest blades over time.

Now this sharpening might be just a 'strop' on leather or something more drastic if you had a small nick or chip. Factor in a sharpening system in your purchase and you will be off to a good start.


----------



## Search (Mar 7, 2009)

I've decided to get the BM based on the harder steel. In a few weeks I'll get the SOG to try it out.

I foresee my collection growing like my lights 

Now to find a good sharpener and read up on how to sharpen them effectively.


----------



## daloosh (Mar 7, 2009)

Benchmade makes some great knives, and SOGs a good choice as well. I favor Spyderco and Kershaw a bit more for production knives.

I have a Gerber pocket sharpener in my bag, and at home I use the Spyderco Sharpmaker, which takes a little practice to get right, but when you get it right, it's sharp!

I also foresee your collection growing, too, having started in lights, then knives, now I'm lookin' at watches, but can't afford them!

Today's EDC, a custom Emerson CQC10.

good luck with yer wallet!
daloosh


----------



## Creecher (Mar 7, 2009)

daloosh said:


> Benchmade makes some great knives, and SOGs a good choice as well. I favor Spyderco and Kershaw a bit more for production knives.
> 
> I have a Gerber pocket sharpener in my bag, and at home I use the Spyderco Sharpmaker, which takes a little practice to get right, but when you get it right, it's sharp!
> 
> ...


 
Agreed, good choices. I started on knives and then got a flashy bug and I love Spyderco. Have a look at a Manix or Native. Take sharpening into account, the price of a Sharpmaker will make you wince, I don't use one but those that do say only good things. I use a Fallniven DC4 sharpening stone and the pocket Gerber thingy. The Gerber does both sides at once so no good on some knives. Serrations are a real pain whatever you've got.


----------



## hurricane (Mar 8, 2009)

I too have just started getting into knives. From my limited knowledge, but thorough research this is what you want. As an EDC, I assume you want a folder.

Steel: 154 CM or CPM S30V - the latter seems to be the steel of choice lately as it has great stainless properties and holds an edge very well.

Lock: Either a frame lock [$$$] or a liner lock [$$] ... both are very secure, but the frame lock is the shizzle.

Lower Priced Options: Benchmade [BM] makes great knives, but you'll also want to look at Spyderco. I'm not too familiar with BM, but they have a lot of knives that meet the above criteria. Two high-end knives that stand-out for EDC in the Spyderco line are the venerable Military [with 4" blade] and the Para Military [3"+]. Both use G10 handles and S30V steel. The former has a liner lock and the Para has a 'compression lock' - basically a type of liner lock. I have a military and it's one sweet knife, beautifully made ... the para may be better sized for EDC use. Both are highly respected.

Higher Priced Options - you did say 'top-dollar': Chris Reeve, Strider, ZT, Emerson. All make sweet folders and priced accordingly. All employ top-notch steels and titanium frame locks, save for Emerson who uses Ti liner locks primarily. Chris Reeve: it's all about the Sebenza [the new Umnumzaan is very nice too] ... doesn't look like much, but it's a very well-made knife and most would use it as the benchmark. Strider: check out the SMF and SNG. ZT: though big for EDC, the 0300 is amazing for the money, probably better than anything and designed by two of the best names in the business: Ken Onion and Strider. Emerson: lots of good options here, just have to see what floats your boat. Knives from any of these manufacturers will not disappoint.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Search (Mar 8, 2009)

I think I've decided to go with the Benchmade Barrage. I'll order it when it is available.

I guess the only way to get a feel for knives is to go ahead and get a top one, then go from there.

I have a lot to learn, mainly sharpening but that's another time and another question.

I'm buying a truck this week, and I've got some stuff to pay for from battery junction this Thursday so I really don't need to spend more money 

I'll get the Benchmade, get a sharpener, then go from there.

If it's as sharp as I want (given I don't know what to expect from these types of knives) and it is as strong as I need, I don't plan on buying any more.

I might grow a small collection in the future but I'm not attracted to knives more than a growing need for a good knife on you (like having a good light).

I appreciate all of the help. I know I've made a good first time decision.


----------



## MaineChuck (Mar 8, 2009)

That Benchmade Barrage is a nice looking knife. I beleive it is an "assited opening" style knife. You might want to check into this, as variuos states have various laws. In Maine they are illegal, but a lot of people have them. I don't however, I can get my Spydercos open in a flash!


----------



## PetaBread (Mar 8, 2009)

Axis Lock + Spring Assist =


----------



## Oddjob (Mar 8, 2009)

I think you made a good choice. Can't really go wrong with a Benchmade. I had a Benchmade Mini-Grip but I sold a lot of my knives after I bought Sebbie.


----------



## carrot (Mar 8, 2009)

Benchmade makes great knives but does not always have them very sharp out of the box. It is a hit or a miss, some come wicked and others come pretty dull. My first Mini-Grip came very dull but the 530 that came after it was scary sharp. In contrast, Kershaw and Spyderco seem to always come very very sharp.


----------



## STi (Mar 8, 2009)

If auto's are legal in your area how about a Rob Dalton pocket militia with 2.5 inch blade or a CS militia with 1.9 inch blade. The CS can be had for $100 at pvk.


----------



## Kueh (Mar 8, 2009)

I've gotten back into "collecting" knives, got some new fangled stuff, but I'm edc'ing an SAK.

It's nice to have a flash knife, but an SAK suits all my needs. You can get one to suit your particular needs. You can also put new scales on easily.

I also have a Buck trapper in a jacket pocket for heavier cutting chores. 

Both work well for food cutting chores.


----------



## 276 (Mar 9, 2009)

I love Sog and between those two i would go with the Benchmade as well mainly because the Sog's blade is a little loose (on mine anyway), in fact now that you pointed that one out i want one!!


----------



## Seekerrr (Mar 9, 2009)

If you've already ordered (or purchased) your BM Barrage, take this with however many grains of salt you wish, but my advice would be to take a trip to your local knife shop or big-box outdoor store (Gander Mountain, Bass Pro Shops etc.) or well-stocked gun/hunting/camping store and actually *handle* some of the knives you've been reading about. There are so many variables to consider when buying a tool that you anticipate using/carrying every day, not the least of which is just plain ol' *feel*, that to buy based solely on the written word is a recipe for disappointment. Even handling a knife you're interested in isn't a guarantee that it will stay your EDC, but you stand a much better chance of finding one that you'll be satisfied with long-term if you lay 5 or 6 out on a counter and "test-drive" their actions, their handles, the feel of their scales (if applicable), the size, weight, fit and finish etc. 

It sounds to me as though you're looking for a useful, reliable tool, as opposed to a good start on a collection of mid-to-high-end knives. If I'm reading you right, you'll be the luckiest knife owner on the planet to pick the perfect-for-you folder on the first go-around if you buy something that isn't even available yet to hold in your hand.

Another stumbling block I see to how your satisfaction with your purchase might be less than it could/shoud be is how you're critiqueing the various steel options you're considering. Yes, 154CM is harder than AUS8, and S30V is harder still and holds an edge better than most steels on the market. The reverse side of that same coin though is that S30V is very difficult to sharpen once it does start to go dull simply because it is such a hard steel, while AUS8 can be easily dressed up using just 50 - 100 strokes on ceramic sticks or a leather strop. Of course how you intend to use your new knife would have a bearing on what the appropriate steel should be, and generally speaking, the harder the better, but also generally speaking, the harder the more expensive, the harder the more difficult to sharpen, and the harder the more brittle, all of which don't make a lot of sense if most of what you'll use it for is trimming calouses or fingernails, or cutting down taped boxes. 

After several years of looking for that perfect knife for EDC, I have yet to find it. Don't tell my wife, she thinks "collecting" knives is my hobby. But I'd be happier with one knife that really was perfect for my purposes and fit my hand and aesthetic tastes than I am with the 20+ that I have kickin' around, all of which are perfect in some respects and lacking in others. Of course, it's only after carrying/using a particular knife that its shortcomings (and strengths too for that matter) come to light. It's a trial-and-error kinda thang, there's just no gettin' around it.

So best of luck with your new knife....or new hobby....or new completely irrational obssession, whichever it turns out to be. Use it (them) in good health! 

Seekerrr


----------



## Search (Mar 9, 2009)

Seekerrr said:


> If you've already ordered (or purchased) your BM Barrage, take this with however many grains of salt you wish, but my advice would be to take a trip to your local knife shop or big-box outdoor store (Gander Mountain, Bass Pro Shops etc.) or well-stocked gun/hunting/camping store and actually *handle* some of the knives you've been reading about. There are so many variables to consider when buying a tool that you anticipate using/carrying every day, not the least of which is just plain ol' *feel*, that to buy based solely on the written word is a recipe for disappointment. Even handling a knife you're interested in isn't a guarantee that it will stay your EDC, but you stand a much better chance of finding one that you'll be satisfied with long-term if you lay 5 or 6 out on a counter and "test-drive" their actions, their handles, the feel of their scales (if applicable), the size, weight, fit and finish etc.
> 
> It sounds to me as though you're looking for a useful, reliable tool, as opposed to a good start on a collection of mid-to-high-end knives. If I'm reading you right, you'll be the luckiest knife owner on the planet to pick the perfect-for-you folder on the first go-around if you buy something that isn't even available yet to hold in your hand.
> 
> ...



Turns out I'm going to have to wait a few weeks to order anyway. I'll have plenty of time to go hold some and get a feel for them.

I wouldn't buy anything from those stores anyway because they overprice everything.

I'm ordering a new light this Thursday and I just bought an 06 F150. Of course I can't justify buying a knife and not knowing how to pay for my Mcdonalds this week 

This gives me two or three weeks to see how much extra money I'm going to have and get a chance to go to the local stores to get a hand on things, literally.


----------



## Seekerrr (Mar 9, 2009)

Good move Search. You're right, the stores/outlets I mentioned will likely be much more expensive, but you don't have to buy from them just to look and handle the knives.

While advice on types of steels should be taken with copious amounts of skepticism, I did want to mention one that you should give a serious look at. It's VG10, and for my purposes, is the best balance between durability (holding an edge), HRC (Hardness Rockwell "C" standard) rating (usually high 50's/low 60's), price and aesthetic appeal. The steel originates from Japan and has evolved from traditional Samurai sword/knife making. One of my favorite knives is a Browning Ice Storm like the one pictured below. I got mine a couple or three years ago on eBay for $34.00 bucks including shipping, and it has seen more pocket-time than any other folder that I've owned before or since. 







I liked it so much that I got another one to keep in new condition, anticipating that it might be worth something one day. While that was totally speculative, they quit making them shortly after I bought them and the only ones available now are old-stock or used, and they are going for around $60.00 bucks. Might continue to inflate in value, might not, but either way, I've got a couple of very well-made, durable, utilitarian knives that I can count on.

Anyway, the blade is made out of VG10 and the knife was made by Mcusta in Japan. I'm sure Mcusta and other Japanese manufacturers continue to import branded knives like Browning that can be found surprisingly cheap for what you're getting. 

Moral of the story is that the name on the box or the knife doesn't really mean all that much, except that it can mean that you're spending a good portion of your purchase for it and it isn't contributing to the usefullness of the product.

Another great VG10 blade that I own is the Spyderco Native. A very useful, no-frills design with a very stout hunk of VG10 that will take use, and even abuse, for many years. It is a lockback design, which pretty much means you can't close it one-handed safely, but then again, lockback is at the top of the heap for safe and secure locking mechanisms. The Native is also available in S30V, which is a great steel, but which I find to be more expensive than it's worth for the one or two points of HRC rating you might get over VG10. Plus, S30V really is a pain in the arse to sharpen, and VG10 dresses up to scary sharp comparatively easily.

For the record, I have absolutely nothing against Benchmade, and I'm not trying to talk you out of buying one. The Axis Lock system is among the best in the business, but I could never get used to it, so I currently don't own any BM folders. But they are excellent knives, no doubt.

Oh well, have fun lookin' around and let us know what you finally decide on. Take care.

Seekerrr


----------



## jbosman1013 (Mar 10, 2009)

For sharpening get yourself one of these http://www.knifecenter.com/kc_new/store_detail.html?s=DMTDMGEF add this to the set latter and your sharpening needs will be covered http://www.knifecenter.com/kc_new/store_detail.html?s=DMTfwcx


Its a multi role tool it can be used with benchstones, as is with the guide rod, or freehand without the clamp. Its also good for camping and other like activities.


----------



## ryts100 (Mar 11, 2009)

Here's a place with better prices for SOG knives. http://www.sog-knives.net/
I have the SOG Visionary I, I love it.


----------



## asdalton (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm relatively new to knives, and I bought a few last October after reading around the forums a bit. My favorites are the Spyderco Dragonfly and the Benchmade Mini Griptilian 556 (plain edge). And yes, the Spyderco blade was very sharp right out of the box.


----------



## Search (Apr 4, 2009)

I was planning on ordering one this Thursday.. but I'm back to square one.

I'm having a hard time finding one again, especially after re-reading this thread.

The Trident Tanto is out already. I googled Tanto and realized it's not for me. I want a "normal" curved blade for general use and a back-up for police work.

The Barrage is just too expensive now.

I'm looking for something less than or around 100 bucks.

I'm considering the SOG Visionary 1 right now from HERE.

Can anyone tell me how soft/hard the VG-10 steel is? Where does it fall in with AUS-8, 154CM, and S30V?


----------



## cave dave (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm no knife person but it seems like the *Benchmade Griptilian* is the one to have at around $60. It doesn't have the bling that knife people like but it does have the performance. This is one you won't feel bad about abusing either!

Most retail knives stores like those mentioned above will have it so you can get a feel for it.


----------



## carrot (Apr 4, 2009)

Hardness is not the only factor by which steel is measured, but VG-10 generally is above 154CM and below S30V. The Benchmade Griptilian is an excellent recommendation, a hard worker and hand-filling.


----------



## STi (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## PG5768 (Apr 4, 2009)

You need to choose what you like. *Seekerrr's *to actually handle the knives you're interested in is very good. For mass production knives, Benchmade, Kershaw, and Spyderco are some of the most popular. Buck is still good. SOG, CRKT, and Gerber are, IMO, not quite on the same level with the first 4 brands.

Another brand to look at, if you like "tactical" style knives is ZT. They're made by Kershaw in conjunction with other makers, like Strider and Ken Onion. They have a new model coming out this week or next called the 0350. Street price is about $112. Blade is 3.25" in S30V with a beefy linerlock in G-10 handles. It's an AO, too.*







*


----------



## Kato (Apr 4, 2009)

Search said:


> I want a "normal" curved blade for general use and a back-up for police work.


 
If you're going to be using this knife on-duty, then it will probably serve two purposes. First, it will be a utility tool. It will cut clothing, police tape, rope, etc. Second, it will be a last ditch lethal force option, used when your firearms are inaccessible or inoperable, or if you have to fight off the attacker who is trying to take your gun away from you.

Most knives will easily serve the function of a utility tool. They are knives, after all. But if you're intending on using the knife as a component in your life support system, there are several factors to keep in mind when choosing a duty knife.

Accessibility - Can you get to your knife during a fight? Standing? Prone? If you're trying to retain your holstered handgun, how can you possibly get to the knife if it's clipped to your gun side?
Ease of opening - When you grab your knife, do you have to reposition your grip before you can open it? Can you open your knife while wrestling with an attacker? Automatic knives, assisted opening knives, and knives that feature Emerson's Wave are helpful, but note that if they fail to open for one reason or another, they should have a manual backup.
Grip shape - Imagine holding your knife. Imagine your hand being wet with sweat or blood. Then imagine forcefully stabbing something hard and unyielding like a big bone in your attacker's body. What do you think your hand will do when your knife suddenly stops its forward momentum? Yup, your hand will probably slide right onto that blade. Choose a knife that has a prominent finger groove or another protective grip design.
Lock strength - Ever had a folder close on your hand? It sucks, especially during a fight for your life. I've done plenty of whack tests on cheap knives to show my officers how dangerous they are.
_(Someone already mentioned blade composition, so I won't go into that again.)_
There are plenty of knives out there that will do the job. But based upon your prior posts on other topics, I think you're the type of person who wants a knife to do the job _well_.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Search (Apr 5, 2009)

I think I've made my decision but I need one last thing from you guys.

I've asked many of the guys at the PD what they carry and I was surprised at home many carry Tanto type blades.

From what I've gathered on the internet they are good at stabbing things but don't hold an edge. Somehow I find this hard to believe.

Let me make this easier. Here is what I will be doing with my knife, and tell me which one of the knives I'll post at the end suits my needs better. Remember, I don't own any knives besides cheapos so I have no idea what I'm doing.

General:

Cardboard, plastic wrappings, rope, etc. 

Then LE work.

Anything that I happen upon or a self defense, last resort.


I don't plan on cutting wood, making wooden sculptures, cutting off barb on metal, opening cans, etc etc.

It's just going to be a general purpose knife that I can trust my life on.

Now, I found Cold Steel through some cops. I was attracted to two of their products:

American Lawman/American Lawman Mini and the Recon 1

I like them both because of their appearance (least important) and their "marketed" strength.

If the video of the Recon 1 is accurate, wow.

The price is fine with me but..

I can't figure out of I need a Tanto, Drop Point, Clip Point, or Tanto PLUS if half serrated is necessary.

I plan on getting the Spyderco Sharpmaker in a few weeks to sharpen it as they recommend it for serrated blades.

I might look into a knife sharpener around here being as I would prefer it done right.

Thanks for any help, I'm not making it easy.

Note.. I'm not the least bit happy with Spydercos prices or appearance. Benchmade and SOG have also turned me away for some reason.

Kershaw and the likes are also way above my price range.

When I started this thread I could afford more, but after all the new bills I've acquired I'm on a tighter budget.

This is sort of my last resort before I go with a Smith & Wesson.


Edit**

The Recon1 and American Lawman are selling between 70 - 75 dollars on knifecenter.com.

The price is perfect, I just need to know which type of blade fits my uses the best so I can snag one before the sale goes away.


----------



## Kato (Apr 5, 2009)

Sorry to say this, but I've never been happy with any Cold Steel folder I've owned. I find their products lacking in quality and their marketing overhyped.

With regards to the American tanto, edge retention has much more to do with the blade composition than the blade shape. I understand that the American tanto is "sexy" with the tacticool crowd, but I'm sure you can stab just as well with many other blade shapes found on folders. Just look for a reinforced tip and you're good to go.

Now don't get me wrong. There's nothing wrong with the American tanto. I carried one on duty for many years. I just found that a more traditional blade shape was more useful for utility work (and still just as good for stabbing).

Happy shopping!


----------



## Search (Apr 5, 2009)

Kato said:


> Sorry to say this, but I've never been happy with any Cold Steel folder I've owned. I find their products lacking in quality and their marketing overhyped.
> 
> With regards to the American tanto, edge retention has much more to do with the blade composition than the blade shape. I understand that the American tanto is "sexy" with the tacticool crowd, but I'm sure you can stab just as well with many other blade shapes found on folders. Just look for a reinforced tip and you're good to go.
> 
> ...



Hmm.. I thought of this too.

I decided on the American Lawman.

I'm going to try it out being as it's all I've been happy with.

I don't plan on stabbing people so it being extra strong isn't something I'm really into. I might hit a bone one day from stabbing someone trying to kill me but I HIGHLY HIGHLY doubt that will even happen but it's the only real world use I ever see as far as stabbing.

The appearance, shape, size, price, and features of the Lawman is exactly what I want.

It's made of AUS-8 steel just like the rest.

Exactly what could it lack others have? Honest question.


----------



## carrot (Apr 5, 2009)

Some Cold Steels are decent products (especially the Voyager series). Some are not. Some are blatant ripoffs of other companies' hard work. Overall they are considered fairly disreputable but here and there they do make good knives. Knife aficionados hate Cold Steel because they steal designs and make outrageous claims about their knives. "Mall-Ninja marketing," we call it.

I have found a $40 Cold Steel (xytel Ti-lite) to be by far inferior to a similar design $60 Benchmade (530), harder to use and rough on the hands. Your experience may be different but I was really turned off on Cold Steel by that one experience. 

However, my friend recently bought a $20 Pocket Bushman, and while it is not very easy to open one-handed, it is a well-made and well-designed, very solid knife. 

So what I'm saying is with CS it's really a hit or a miss. Unfortunately I don't know which the Lawman is but I'm sure you will be able to tell us.

If I were in law enforcement I would take a Spyderco Endura or Benchmade Griptilian. But that's just me. Great knives, the both of them. Both are around $60 which is no more expensive than the Lawman and you get a nicer steel, although AUS8 is no slouch. A fair amount of Kershaws are priced around the $50 range but I find them hard to draw quickly. If I were to pick one, it would be the Shallot, which is not too fast to the draw but a solid folder nonetheless.


----------



## Search (Apr 5, 2009)

I've decided to get the Griptilian.

I'll buy the American Lawman also to give it a quick review for anyone one here who cares.

The main reason I wanted it was:

-AUS8 would be easy to sharpen
-It had a G10 handle
-It had firm looking grip that I could hold well
-Last it has the finger guard much bigger than Spyderco's or Benchmades.

I also liked the black blade design.

However, with more people trusting Spyderco and Benchmade I have no choice but to make sure I have soemthing that is proven, and not something I want to prove.

I just really don't like the look of Spyderco knives, sorry.

I found the Griptilian HERE for 74 bucks. Anyone have anything against this company?

I'll be ordering the Griptilian thursday and possibly the American Lawman soon after to give it a work around.


----------



## Kato (Apr 5, 2009)

Search said:


> I've decided to get the Griptilian.


 
The Benchmade Griptilian is an excellent knife. The 154CM blade is great, the handle is sufficiently grippy, the pivot is super smooth, the AXIS lock is rock solid, and the reversible clip, dual thumb studs, and lock release make the knife truly ambidextrous.

Great choice! :twothumbs


----------



## PG5768 (Apr 5, 2009)

Search said:


> I've decided to get the Griptilian.
> 
> I found the Griptilian HERE for 74 bucks. Anyone have anything against this company?



You won't be sorry with the Griptilian. An excellent knife all around as Kato has said. As for AG Russell, if anyone has anything bad to say about them, I'd be very surprised. From what I've read on BladeForums, they have a reputation for being one of the best knife companies in the country. Mr. Russell even posts in the discussions on occasion.

Pictures would be great when you get both you new knives.


----------



## carrot (Apr 5, 2009)

AG Russell is a well-respected knife store but their prices are a little high. If you shop around you can usually beat their prices at other, also well-respected stores.


----------



## PetaBread (Apr 5, 2009)

Search said:


> I just really don't like the look of Spyderco knives, sorry.


 

I said the same thing until I actually bought one. If you give Spyderco a 

chance, they won't disappoint you.


----------



## Search (Apr 5, 2009)

Long story short I got to see a few knives today in person:

SOG Trident
BM Ambush and 530 (Pardue design) -- not sure if they were the minis though
A lot of Buck, Gerber, and Remington knives

I've finally decided to get the Griptilian for sure. Actually, the mini-Griptilian.

I think the full size is just too big for EDC use.

Even if I needed it working the streets, when this thing jabbed someone I would bet they will go down.

Could I perform *ALL *general purpose tasks with a Mini? I just don't want to realize I bought the wrong thing.


----------



## carrot (Apr 5, 2009)

I carry a Small Sebenza which is the same size as the Mini Grip and I have yet to feel under-knifed. For your reference the Mini-Ambush is the same size as well and the 530 is slightly larger.


----------



## PG5768 (Apr 5, 2009)

Search, there's a Griptilian thread further down the page that has a post by greenLED showing the size of a mini-Grip vs. a full size Grip in his hands.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2770474#post2770474

There is plenty of info throughout that thread on everything you'd want to know about Grips. Enjoy. I've EDC'd a Ritter MSK1 full size Grip many times and it carries smaller than you'd think. The full size Grip seems to be the right size to me. The mini- seems very small in my hand.


----------



## PetaBread (Apr 5, 2009)

Search said:


> I've finally decided to get the Griptilian for sure. Actually, the mini-Griptilian.
> Could I perform *ALL *general purpose tasks with a Mini? I just don't want to realize I bought the wrong thing.


 
The Mini-Grip is a great choice (I have the blue one). Yes, it will perform 

great. 

Something you need to know is that the Full-Size Grip is said to feel sorta 

cheap in hand. That's what many owners over on bladeforums say.

And if you ever decide to get a Spyderco look at the Caly 3, Military, 

Para-Military, Chinook, and Sage. The thing about Spyderco is that they 

have more offerings of S30V blade and G-10 handle knives at better 

prices than benchmade. 


Just my .02 :shrug:


----------



## Search (Apr 5, 2009)

My main problem with the full size is just having it in public.

If I need to whip it out to open something, everyone is going to sh*t themselves.

I would rather have it for the just in case thought, but don't want it for the overkill thought.

Maybe I need both.


----------



## daloosh (Apr 5, 2009)

The Griptilian and MiniGrip are great knives, I own, use and love both. The Mini is great for daily use (so's the Sebenza), there are situations where you might want something bigger. The regular Grip is a great user (I love the Axis lock), but sometimes I wish its profile were a little slimmer.

AGRussell is a terrific company, I also recommend New Graham for quality knives. I must admit not being impressed by CS, and think you are moving in the right direction.

Good luck,
daloosh


----------



## matrixshaman (Apr 6, 2009)

:thumbsdow Cold Steel

:twothumbs Benchmade Griptilian line


----------



## Search (Apr 6, 2009)

It's final now.

Mini-Griptilian with a plain edge.

I plan on picking up the full size next week 

I appreciate all of the help, I'm pretty knowledgeable now it feels like.

Edit** Hmm, I went to order a Mini-Griptilian and found one website that has the plain edge with a black coating.. However I was never able to find this on other websites.

I'm guessing BenchMade stopped producing them?

The specs seem the same as what they still offer on their website, so if they don't make them anymore.. is there any difference between them and the ones they do still make that I'm not seeing?

I prefer the black blade, but don't want to sacrifice performance for it.


----------



## PetaBread (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm priddy sure the black blade Mini-Grips are partially serrated.:thinking:

GPknives.com


----------



## carrot (Apr 6, 2009)

No performance loss by the black coating itself. Spyderco's and Kershaw's black coating is the best; Benchmade's seems to show wear rather easily.


----------



## Oddjob (Apr 6, 2009)

The mini-grip is a good choice. I had one but sold it once I got my small sebenza. The opening is very smooth and the handle provides a good grip. I always likie the shape of the blade and I liked the satin finish over the black finish. I think you'll be happy with it.


----------



## derrickd803 (Apr 7, 2009)

Mini Grip is a great knife from a great company, you wont be dissapointed, and it will last a life time


----------



## Search (Apr 7, 2009)

Yea I've finally decided to go ahead and get the Mini Grip plain edge satin finish.

I'm going to order the full size in a few weeks just to have but I'm going to EDC the mini.

I appreciate the help, I'm finally glad I've decided on something.

One last question though, on the GPknives website when I go to order it, it had an area where I leave a description. It says that I can put information on sharpness and the such.

Should I leave a comment to check the edge and give it a quick sharpen? Or do I trust that it's still good?


----------



## carrot (Apr 7, 2009)

GPK is *great* to deal with. I've spent a couple hundred dollars with them and have had excellent customer service.

Usually people will ask for things like a centered blade or an even edge grind, etc etc. With Benchmades the QC is pretty excellent but the biggest issue is sometimes their knives don't leave the factory as sharp as they could be, so you might want to ask them to make sure yours is hair-splitting sharp out the door, since you can't sharpen them yourself very well yet.


----------



## qwertyydude (Apr 9, 2009)

Also since you're new to knives be very careful with those diamond stones, you'll hardly ever need them unless you've thoroughly blunted the edge or need to grind a new edge because there's too many gouges. No matter how hard the steel those diamonds take off metal like there's no tomorrow, I've only ever needed to grind with diamonds new knives that had a wrong edge angle, cheap ones that friends bought with very blunt edges. All my quality knives only ever needed some regular honing on a steel, at most a good couple dozen strokes on a ceramic rod, they're always razor sharp, I'm probably gonna order me a ceramic folder. I'm amazed with my harbor freight chefs knife. I can slice through a small phone book and it's still sharp enough to shave with!

http://www.ceramicknife.org/

I want one.


----------



## s.c. (Apr 10, 2009)

Search said:


> I
> However, with more people trusting Spyderco and Benchmade I have no choice but to make sure I have soemthing that is proven, and not something I want to prove.
> 
> I just really don't like the look of Spyderco knives, sorry.



You made a good choice with the Mini-grip, especially being a plain edge. Many times, new knife buyers will get a partially serrated tanto as their first, only to realize its one of the most useless configurations. If this is your first nice pocketknife, you'll love playing with the axis-lock.

Regarding the Spyderco comment: you are definitely not alone as many people are turned off by its odd appearance. Trust me, hold one in your hand and actually use it, you'll understand. The hole is simply genius. There are more ways to open the blade, it offers different grips, it offers a comfortable thumb rest (almost acting like a finger guard), it won't bind on material on deep cuts like thumb-studs would, and because there's no stud, its much easier to sharpen (though the benchmades have removable studs). Also, Spyderco tends to use higher quality steels and has great customer support. 

I'm in the opposite position as you, I have lots of knives and just now seriously getting into lights. Of all my knives, I choose to carry the ugliest one everyday...a Spyderco Delica Wave.


----------

